# Disney's live action "Cinderella" arrives on Blu-ray, Digital HD and DMA on Sept 15th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DISNEY’S BELOVED AND EMPOWERING FAIRYTALE TOLD
IN A NEW BEAUTIFUL AND MAGICAL WAY

CINDERELLA

ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DIGITAL HD AND

DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE on September 15, 2015



Over 12 Minutes of Additional Scenes, Including an Alternate Opening,

Plus the “Frozen Fever” Theatrical Short!





SYNOPSIS: Celebrate Disney’s “Cinderella,” a modern classic that shines with beauty, imagination…and magic! Despite being mistreated by her stepmother (Cate Blanchett) and stepsisters, a spirited Ella (Lily James) resolves to take charge of her fate. Add a royal ball, a Fairy Godmother (Helena Bonham-Carter) and a glass slipper, and suddenly – magic becomes reality!



CAST: Cate Blanchett as Stepmother (“The Curious Case of Benjamin Button,” “The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring”), Lily James as Cinderella (TV’s “Downton Abbey”), Richard Madden (TV’s “Game of Thrones”) as Prince, Stellan Skarsgård (Marvel’s: “The Avengers,” “Thor”) as Grand Duke, Holliday Grainger (“Jane Eyre”) as Anastasia, Derek Jacobi (“The King’s Speech,” “Underworld: Evolution”) as King, and Helena Bonham Carter as Fairy Godmother (“Alice in Wonderland,” “The King’s Speech”),



PRODUCERS: David Baron (“Harry Potter” franchise), Simon Kinberg (“X-Men: Days of Future Past,” “Sherlock Holmes”), Allison Shearmur (“The Hunger Games,” “Power Rangers”)



DIRECTOR: Kenneth Branagh (“Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit,” “Thor”)



COMPOSER: Patrick Doyle (“Brave,” “Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire”)



SCREENPLAY: Chris Weitz (“About a Boy,” “The Golden Compass”)



RELEASE DATES: September 15th, 2015



PRODUCTS: Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and On-Demand






BONUS: Digital HD/SD*, Blu-ray Combo Pack & Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)

· A Fairy Tale Comes to Life Filmmakers and cast reflect on Cinderella’s enduring power, and the joys and challenges of bringing this iconic tale to life.

· Costume Test Fun See the work of Academy Award-winning® Costume Designer Sandy Powell (The Aviator, 2004) and share some lighthearted moments with the cast.

· Staging The Ball

· You’re invited behind the scenes for the making of the Palace Ball sequence, including its spectacular set, stunning costumes and more. It’s a lavish and massive undertaking…and a magical day on set.

· Ella's Furry Friends

· Discover how the movie’s animal stars honed their memorable performances.

· Alternate Opening: Ella's Childhood

· View moments from Ella’s idyllic childhood that do not appear in the movie. With an introduction by Director Kenneth Branagh.

· Frozen Fever It’s Anna’s birthday, and Elsa and Kristoff are determined to give her the best celebration ever – but when Elsa catches a cold, her powers may put more than just the party at risk.



*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer 


DMA Exclusive:

· Deleted Scenes

With introduction by Kenneth Branagh

o Serving (0:56)

o The Mourning (4:24)

o Getting to Know You (2:00)

o The Search for Cinderella (1:14)

o Dear Kit (2:57) 


DVD:

· Ella's Furry Friends

· Frozen Fever



FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 105 min.



RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; G in CE/CF



ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1



AUDIO: Blu-ray = 7.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby



LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish



SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish




SOCIAL MEDIA: Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Cinderella

Twitter: https://twitter.com/CinderellaMovie

Tumblr: http://cinderellapastmidnight.tumblr.com

Instragram: https://instagram.com/disneycinderella

Cinderella We Heart It: http://weheartit.com/disneycinderella​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

In Celebration of the Digital HD and Blu-ray™ Release of “Cinderella,”

Disney Launches THE “A Million Words of Kindness” Campaign





BURBANK, CA, August 15, 2015 – In celebration of the Digital HD and Blu-ray™ release of Disney’s “Cinderella” on September 15, 2015, Walt Disney Studios is proud to announce the “A Million Words of Kindness” Campaign, launched on August 15, 2015. Inspired by the spirit of Cinderella, this online initiative invites fans everywhere to pledge their commitment to be courageous and kind in the hopes of achieving “A Million Words of Kindness” in time for World Kindness Day on November 13th, 2015.



In the film “Cinderella,” Ella is told by her mother, “Where there is kindness, there is goodness; and where there is goodness, there is magic.” Now families everywhere can create this magic themselves by submitting words of courage and kindness at www.cinderellakindness.com, using the hashtags #Cinderella and #bekind or the handle @Cinderellamovie. These kind words and their entrant’s names will then appear on the site’s interactive “Kindness Wall.”



To join the “A Million Words of Kindness” Campaign, visit www.cinderellakindness.com and use your words to help make the world a kinder, more magical place!


----------

